# Main > General Discussion >  Artrage4 demo outing - not map related

## Jaxilon

Cashio mentioned using ArtRage and that's the second or 3rd time someone has said I should try it so now I have and here are the results on my deviantArt page because it's not map related. If you want to see how it goes for a first timer have a look: Jaxilon's Frog

I'm happy how it turned out though so I'll be purchasing it and we'll see what happens when I start trying some maps with it.

----------


## Chashio

Yep, nice first go  :Smile:  and now I am really really looking forward to see what else you make with it!

----------

